# How long til I can ride? =(



## MacabreMikolaj

So I have to have laparoscopic surgery this Friday. My stomach is herniated up into my diaphragm, so they need to make up to 5 incisions in my stomach and then pull my stomach done, stitch up my hiatus to make the opening smaller and then they'll be wrapping my stomach around my esophagus and stitching into place to prevent it from moving again. This will hopefully fix my non-stop 24 hour heart burn, may assist in resolving my IBS and *fingers crossed* will make my stomach smaller and due to a SEVERELY restrictive diet for 8 weeks, help me lose weight as well!

Anyway, for anyone who has had a similar type surgery, how long before you were riding again? The nimrod at my pre-op said a week (I assume she's one of those people who thinks I'm riding carnival ponies and doesn't understand I have a volatile 5 year old who can slam me into the ground at 90 miles an hour). My surgery papers said to avoid heavy lifting and sports for 2-3 weeks. But my mom (who is a bit of a wimp sometimes) said it was 4-6 weeks before she was feeling like she could do any sort of exercise.

I am DREADING the idea of not riding for that long. :-( I probably wouldn't be riding Jynx initially anyway, I'd stick to Dove who is like, bombproof safe, but just the jarring motion concerns me (as well as obviously falling off).

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## trailhorserider

I hope your surgery went well! :hug:


----------



## goneriding

Try riding (walking) your safer horse in a few weeks in a controlled area and see how you feel. Your body will let you know. Just grooming and tacking up may be enough....listen to your body.


----------



## Endiku

You poor dear! I know just what you're going through though, I had surgery just a few days before you, though mine was gallbladder surgery to remove it from my body, redirect the bile, and to fix one of the sphincters in my throat. I also was having severe heart burn and gall bladder attacks, as well as constant nausea.

My doctor (who just happens to ride leisurely) told me to wait 6 weeks to ride again, but that at five weeks I could start walking around if I wanted to, if someone tacked up my horse for me. I guess he understood that I just cant be out of the saddle for a month and a half!

You really just have too play it by ear though. Listen to your body. Its been almost a week since my surgery and I'm just now starting to walk normally and I'm still on light pain meds. Theres no way I could pull myself into the saddle of even a 13hh horse right now, and not next week either! xD

I plan to start out riding our 28 year old been-there-done-that lesson horse, and just hacking out for a while at first. She has a beautiful western jog and rocking chair lope so I know she won't unseat me intentionally and willl be comfortable. I don't think I'll be riding any of our green horses for about 8 weeks though. I'd hate to re-damage myself!


----------



## kitten_Val

MM, I'm sorry you have to go through that!

I'd say it'll take 4 to 8 weeks for you to rest. Surgery is not something to take light, and it's better to heal first. Those weeks will fly by - don't worry so much. :wink:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Thanks guys! My surgery definitely wasn't quite so invasive, I've been easily mobile since I came out of surgery. They made 5 incisions and they don't bother me at all, literally the only pain I have is swallowing. I've lost 12 pounds in the last 5 days!

I honestly feel like I could ride already. I went to the barn the other night to groom and it went well but I'm very weak from not eating. I'll definitely give it a few weeks but I'm hoping I may be able to crawl into a saddle by 3 weeks! :lol: It's my strength that's going to determine I think!

I have a follow up appointment in 2 weeks (it's been almost a week since surgery), so I'll see what my surgeon says!

LOL, my sister came to peel back my dressings and take pictures of me, she's so morbid it's hilarious. She'll be back when the teri strips come off!

So, I introduce you to FRANKEN-BELLY!


----------



## waresbear

^^^^owies!!! Lots of holes there!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

LOL, I was bad tonight and got on Dove and went for a little walk in the field and watched Shay-la ride Jynx! :lol: Not even 7 days in and I couldn't resist!


----------



## GreySorrel

They tell you not to ride for a reason. You have sutures, reconstruction surgery inside, things are put back in place...if you ride before your suppose to and pull or rip or damage something, you want to risk bleeding to death? Please, wait for a week or two until you get on your calm bomb proof horse to "mosey" around the back 40. 

I had a major surgery some time back and was told, 4 to 6 weeks till I could even just sit on a a horse...I grumbled, groused and by the 6th week the doc sighed and said that while I still had dissolving sutures present, if I was very very careful, to go ahead and sit on my horse and maybe walk around..but no trotting or cantering. So, I did what was told..didn't like it but I did. 

Be careful hon! We want you around and sassy and happy....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Naw I'm fine. It wasn't major surgery, they just repositioned a few things and put a couple stitches in me. My surface stitches are already gone and wounds are healed.

One of the individuals I met with during my pre-op said I was good after a week. My surgeon was under the impression it may take longer just due to weakness and swelling and me not being physically up to it.

Holding off on jumping the volatile 5 year old for another week or two. :lol:


----------



## GreySorrel

Wooo hooo! Glad to hear your doing well...that was the mom coming out in me, and the finger shaking and "The Look"....hehehehe 

I too have never been one to fully listen to the doc for the most part. I have listened though when I had bad tendinitis in my shoulder, but that hurt a lot. But yes, have ridden with a fractured instep, broken toes, things like that.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Hehe no problem, my mom did the same thing!

Irony of all ironies, I managed to "pop" something reaching for my alarm clock this morning and now am in major pain. Only I could start riding after 7 days and then manage to cripple myself just stretching. :?

Riding my best friend's bombproof little pony:



















She's sooooooo smooth, my tummy was very happy with her LOL


----------

